# Need Help Dating And Determining Value - Shelby, Rollfast, Sportmaster



## Harvie Porter (Apr 9, 2016)

I recently purchased three balloon tired bicycles that I am planning to bring to Copake to sell and I would appreciate any help in identifying/dating the bicycles and setting a reasonable starting price for resale.

The first bicycle is a Rollfast woman's frame with "Deluxe" on the tank, serial No. 6046940.(I'll probably keep the wonderful front basket.)

The second is a Sportmaster, Serial No. J144266 men's frame.

The third is a Shelby Flying Cloud. I haven't been able to locate a serial number.

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.

Harvie Porter, Randolph, VT


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 9, 2016)

Mid 50s-$30, Early 60s-$35, Late 40s?-$100 V/r Shawn


----------



## Harvie Porter (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks for the response Freqman1. Harvie


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 10, 2016)

interested in the red and blue shelby. any idea what you'd like for it?


----------

